# 2016 Chevrolet Camaro Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Chevrolet Camaro has been completely redesigned for 2016 and when the folks at GM say this muscle car is brand new, they truly mean it.*
> 
> Aside from the name and retro-inspired styling, only two parts carry over from its predecessor, the rear bow-tie badge and SS emblems on V8-powered models. That’s it.
> 
> Smaller, leaner, faster and more capable, Chevy’s latest performance car is like an athlete that’s spent years in training and is finally ready to join the U.S. Olympic team. It may resemble the outgoing model in basic form, but it’s all new, and in practically every case, better for 2016.


Read more about the 2016 Chevrolet Camaro Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

